

Bitcoin exchange: Greedy traders to blame for DDoS attack - schrofer
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/04/05/bitcoin_ddos_analysis/

======
paulhauggis
"so that it is now handling 420,000 trades per month and $121m in monthly
trade volume."

This is scary. I still don't trust my money in something so unregulated. It's
like the entire stock exchange being based on one single company, with none of
the insider trading rules or regulations.

